# دروس وعبر من حياة داود النبي



## اني بل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*مقدمة:* 
إن الدروس والعبر يمكن أخذها ليس فقط من السلوك الإيجابي للشخص بل ربما تكون من التصرفات السلبية , فنحن في سياق هذا السرد لا نود ذكر محاسن النبي داود أو سيئاته , أو أن نسرد قصة حياته, بل المهم أن نتعلم من حياته ما هو مفيد ونافع للبنيان, لأنه كما يقول الكتاب " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر, لكي يكون انسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح" ( 2تي 3: 16).
1. اعرف كيف تنتقي أصدقاءك:
من المواضيع الهامة جداً في الحياة هي وجود الأصدقاء الذين يكونون معبرين عن معنى هذه الكلمة تماماً , فكلمة الصداقة لا تعني الرفقة مثلاً أو الزمالة وغيرها من الكلمات بل علاقة تنشأ بين شخصين أو أكثر تعبر عن رغبة صادقة فيما بينهما في تعدي حدود القرابة والزمالة والرفقة لتكون العلاقة أعمق وذات معنى أبعد وخاصة فيما يتعلق بفهم مشاعر الآخر والتضحية لأجله إن اقتضى الأمر, أليس هذا ما حدث بين داود ويوناثان فهذا الأخير كان ابن الملك وله الحق في تولي الحكم بعد والده ولكنه فضل مصلحة داود وعرف بأن أبوه يظلم داود فدافع عنه أمام الملك ثم وضع خطة لهرب داود , وكذلك داود عندما كّرم مفيبوشت ابن يوناثان وجعله يأكل على مأدته. ومن المفيد مقارنة هذه الصداقة بقصة آخرى يوردها الكتاب عن أصدقاء الملك رحبعام الذين أشاروا عليه بمشورة خاطئة ولم يكونوا الأصدقاء الجيدين بل سببوا الخراب للملك والمملكة فانشقت المملكة مع يربعام بن نباط.
2. كونك خادماً عظيماً فذلك لا يحميك من الخطية:
مع كون داود نبي عظيم وملك عظيم فإن ذلك لم يحميه من الوقوع في الخطية والتي ارتكبها لعدة مرات وكان البعض منها شنيعاً كالزنى والقتل, وقد قال القديس أوغسطينوس "يوجد أعظم رجاء لأعظم خاطئ يقرأ الكتاب المقدس ويوجد أعظم خطر على أعظم قديس يهمل قراءة الكتاب المقدس" فكونك متقدم جداً في الإيمان لن يجعلك بعيداً عن هجمات ابليس الذي يجول ملمتساً من يبتلعه , ألم يسقط إبراهيم في خطية الكذب مع أنه كما يصفه الكتاب أبو المؤمنين , ألم يسقط موسى في الخطية حين ضرب الصخرة بدل من أن يكلمها فحرمه الله من دخول أرض الموعد ,وبالعكس كونك لا تتعرض لهجمات من إبليس فهذا يعني أنك في هدنة معه, فعندما تهمل علاقتك مع الله ستقع في حبال الخطية فكلما تقدمت في لإيمان كن أكثر حذراً.
3 .وقوعك في الخطية ليس نهاية الدنيا:
وقد قال داود في مزاميره " لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي إذا سقطت أقوم" من المهم جداً أن نعرف كيف ننهض من الخطية ولا نسمح لها بأن تسيطر على حياتنا وتدمرها ونجد في (المزمور 51) الكثير من الندم ووصف لما حل بداود بعد خطيتي الزنى والقتل, ولنا في هذا الكثير من الدروس في تحدي الخطية والنهوض من تحتها والعودة من جديد , ولنا نحن في المسيح يسوع وصليبه الرجاء , ألم يقل "تعالوا إليّ ياجميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم". فالله لا يريك أن تستمر في الخطية بل يريدك أن تعيش حياة النصرة عليها. 
4. الاستعداد للاعتراف بأمانة بخطيتنا هو الخطوة الأولى في علاجها:
عندما أتى ناثان إلى داود وواجهه بخطيته في (2صم 12: 7-12) "فقال ناثان لداود: أنت هو الرجل! هكذا قال الرب إله إسرائيل: أنا مسحتك ملكا علىإسرائيل وأنقذتك من يد شاول.8وأعطيتكبيت سيدك ونساء سيدك في حضنك، وأعطيتك بيت إسرائيل ويهوذا. وإن كان ذلك قليلا كنتأزيد لك كذا وكذا. 9لماذا احتقرتكلام الرب لتعمل الشر في عينيه؟ قد قتلت أوريا الحثي بالسيف، وأخذت امرأته لكامرأة، وإياه قتلت بسيف بني عمون10 .والآن لا يفارق السيف بيتك إلى الأبد، لأنك احتقرتني وأخذت امرأة أورياالحثي لتكون لك امرأة. 11هكذا قالالرب: هئنذا أقيم عليك الشر من بيتك، وآخذ نساءك أمام عينيك وأعطيهن لقريبك، فيضطجعمع نسائك في عين هذه الشمس. 12 لأنكأنت فعلت بالسر وأنا أفعل هذا الأمر قدام جميع إسرائيل وقدام الشمس."
انظر كيف تجاوب داود وماذا كانت ردة فعله المباشرة في العدد 13: "فقال داود لناثان: قد أخطأت إلى الرب". أقر واعترف بخطأه مباشرة .
وهذا ما حصل معه كذلك عندما واجهه جاد النبي عندما أخطأ بإحصاء الشعب في (2صم 24: 13-14) "13فأتى جاد إلى داودوقال له: ((أتأتي عليك سبع سني جوع في أرضك، أم تهرب ثلاثة أشهر أمام أعدائك وهميتبعونك، أم يكون ثلاثة أيام وبأ في أرضك؟ فالآن اعرف وانظر ماذا أرد جوابا علىمرسلي.14فقال داود لجاد: قد ضاقبي الأمر جدا. فلنسقط في يد الرب لأن مراحمه كثيرة ولا أسقط في يد إنسان." 
أيضاً أقر واعترف بخطأه وطلب المغفرة. وأيضاً نجد في (المزمور 51) اعترافات دادود بخطيته وطلبه الصفح عنها.
هل نفعل نحن كذلك وهل لدينا روح التواضع التي تجعلنا نعترف بأخطائنا ولا نرفضها ونلقي اللوم على الناس أو الظروف أو.................ويقول الكتاب "من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح ومن يقر بهاويتركها يرحم". (ام28: 13).

5. توبتك عن الخطية لا تعني زوال نتائجها وعواقبها: 
عندما أخطئ داود مع بثشبع ثم قتل أوريا الحثي جاء يوناثان من قبل الله ليخبره بالعقوبة التي قرر الله أن يفرضها على داود وكل بنود هذه العقوبة تحققت عاجلاً مثلاً مثل موت الولد الذي وضعته بثشبع مع أن داود صام وتضرع كثيراً أمام الله لأجله( 2صم 12: 18):"وكان في اليوم السابع أن الولد مات" , أو أجلاً مثلما حدث مع أولاده أمنون وأبشالوم وثامار (2صم13), تمرد أبشالوم عليه والأحداث المرافقة لهذا التمرد (2صم 15-18) .ونجد حادثة أخرى أيضاً في حياة داود وهي عندما أخطئ وأحصى الشعب فأرسل الله نبيه ليخير داود بين ثلاث عقوبات على فعلته (2صم 24: 15- 17) 15" فجعل الرب وبأ في إسرائيل من الصباح إلى الميعاد، فمات من الشعب من دان إلى بئر سبعسبعون ألف رجل. 
16وبسط الملاك يدهعلى أورشليم ليهلكها، فندم الرب عن الشر وقال للملاك المهلك الشعب: ((كفى! الآن رديدك)). وكان ملاك الرب عند بيدر أرونة اليبوسي. 17 فقال داود للرب عندما رأى الملاك الضاربالشعب: ((ها أنا أخطأت وأنا أذنبت، وأما هؤلاء الخراف فماذا فعلوا؟ فلتكن يدك عليوعلى بيت أبي."
لا تفتكر أبداً أن طلبك الغفران على خطية قد ارتكبتها فإن هذا تلقائياً يلغي نتائج هذه الخطية مع أن الله يكون قد غفرها تماماً فمثلاً قيامك بنقل كلام كاذب عن أحد الأشخاص قد تكون له تأثيراتها السلبية التي قد لا يمكن تداركها وتدارك نتائجها رغم ما قد يبدر منك من توبة صادقة عن هذا الفعل .ألم يحصل هذا مع موسى أيضاً فحرمه الله من دخول أرض الموعد عقاباً على ضربه الصخرة مع أن الله آمره بأن يتكلم إليها.
6. أعمالك الزمنية يجب أن لا تلهيك عن واجباتك البيتية والروحية:
لقد اهتم داود بشكل كبير بأمور المملكة ونجح في الكثير من الحروب التي قاد بها شعب الرب فكان قائدأ حربياً بارعاً كما كان ملكاً عظيماً اختاره الرب قبل توليه المملكة بسنوات , ولكن هذا القائد العظيم ألهته شؤون الحكم عن حياته العائلية فكان أولاده غير مرضيين على الإطلاق فنجد بينهم أمنون ابنه البكر الذي نجس أخته ثامار وارتكب معها الزنى ونجد أيضاً أبشالو ذلك الشاب الذي انتقم من أخيه بنفسه بعد أن تعامل مع الموضوع بمكر وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لأدونيا وأيضاً سليمان الذي بالرغم من ازدهار المملكة في أيامه وبناء هيكل الرب في عصره لكنه اتبع قدوة والده فأكثر من النساء الذين أملن قلبه عن الله . لقد كان داود حقاً "ناجحاً كملك فاشلاً كأب "أما من الناحية الروحية فنجد أن داود انحدر إلى مستويات دنيئة جداً في حياته الروحي فترك جيش الرب في المعركة وخرج يتمشى على سطح القصر ليرى بثشبع تستحم وسمح لشهوته بأن تأكله فزنى معها ولتدارك فعلته فعل ما فعله مع أوريا فاستدعاه من الحرب ليدعي لاحقاً بأن الولد ليس من صلبه ويغطي الفضيحة وعندما لم ينفع هذا الأسلوب أرسل رسالة إلى يوأب ليجعل أوريا في الصف الأول للجيش فيموت مع أننا نقرأ اسم أوريا في سجل أبطال داود !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (2صم 23: 39).
7. استشر الله في كل صغيرة وكبيرة في حياتك:
لقد مسح صموئيل داود ملكاً أيام حكم شاول وبعدها مرت الأيام وعرف شاول بالأمر وطارد داود كثيراً وأخيراً وبعد وفاة شاول أصبح الموضوع قيد التنفيذ لكن داود لم يعتبر الموضوع مفروغاً منه وسارع لتولي الحكم بل سارع فوراً إلى طلب الرب واستشارته في هذا الموضوع , (2صم 2: 1-4 )" 1وَكَانَ بَعْدَ ذلِكَ (موت شاول) أَنَّ دَاوُدَ سَأَلَ الرَّبَّ قَائِلاً: «أَأَصْعَدُ إِلَى إِحْدَى مَدَائِنِ يَهُوذَا؟» فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «اصْعَدْ». فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ: «إِلَى أَيْنَ أَصْعَدُ؟» فَقَالَ: «إِلَى حَبْرُونَ». 2فَصَعِدَ دَاوُدُ إِلَى هُنَاكَ هُوَ وَامْرَأَتَاهُ أَخِينُوعَمُ الْيَزْرَعِيلِيَّةُ وَأَبِيجَايِلُ امْرَأَةُ نَابَالَ الْكَرْمَلِيِّ. 3وَأَصْعَدَ دَاوُدُ رِجَالَهُ الَّذِينَ مَعَهُ، كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ وَبَيْتَهُ، وَسَكَنُوا فِي مُدُنِ حَبْرُونَ. 4وَأَتَى رِجَالُ يَهُوذَا وَمَسَحُوا هُنَاكَ دَاوُدَ مَلِكًا عَلَى بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا.
إنه درس كبير يجب أن نتعلمه من نبي عظيم , هل نستشير الرب في كل أمور حياتنا أم أننا نعتبر أن هناك أمور مفروغ منها , فلنجعل الله أولاً في كل قراراتنا وكل أمور حياتنا مهما بدت صغيرة .
8. إن وعود الله دوماً صادقة مهما تأخر تنفيذها: 
لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت.فالله لديه طرق مختلفة عن تفكيرنا واستحساننا الشخصي (رو11: 34, 35)" لأَنْ مَنْ عَرَفَ فِكْرَ الرَّبِّ؟ أَوْ مَنْ صَارَ لَهُ مُشِيرًا؟ 35أَوْ مَنْ سَبَقَ فَأَعْطَاهُ فَيُكَافَأَ؟".
وهذا لم يحدث فقط مع داود الذي انتظر تحقيق وعد الله بأن يصبح ملك إسرائيل سنوات طويلة وهو لم يستعجل تنفيذ الوعد حيث كان بإمكانه قتل شاول لأكثر من مرة فلم يفعل بل حسب الذي وعد صادقاً وسيتتم وعده, ألم يعد الله إبراهيم بأن يرث ابنه من صلبه أملاكه وولد له اسحق وهو وسارة طاعنين في السن ؟ ألم يعد الرب يوسف بأنه سيخرج شعبه من مصر وهذا ما حدث مع موسى بعد سنين طويلة؟ ألم يعدنا الله وعبر الأسفار المقدسة بمجيء المسيح وأتى المسيح إلى عالمنا ليخلصنا؟ حقيقة إن الله صادق في مواعيده ومن يقرأ الكتاب المقدس يجده زاخراً بالمواعيد منها ما تحقق ومنها لا بد سيتحقق , ويقول الرسول بطرس في رسالته الثانية( 3: 9) بعد أن يتحدث عن قوم يشككون في مجيء الرب الثاني " لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده كما يحسب قوم التباطؤ"
9. اعرف كيف تستغل موهبتك الروحية:
كتب داود سفر المزامير الذي لا يزال حتى الآن من أكثر الأسفار ارتياداً لكتاب الترانيم الروحية . لقد عرف هذا الشخص بالرغم من كل مشاغله الكثيرة كونه ملكاً وقائداً عسكرياً كيف يستغل موهبته وعرف كيف ينظم الموسيقى في العبادة , وأنا أسأل من منا يدرك موهبته ويحاول أن يستغلها في الطريق الصحيح لخدمة الرب يسوع المسيح , كونك عضو في عائلة المسيح فهذا يعني أن لك موهبة تستطيع خدمة الله فيها كما في جسم الإنسان لا يوجد عضو فيه بدون فائدة ويقول علماء الوراثة العضو الذي لا يستهلك يضمر.
10. عبادة الله يجب أن تتم كما يريدها هو وليس كما نريدها نحن:
وهذا ما نجده في الحادثة التي رافقت إخراج تابوت الله إلى أورشليم في (2 صم 6: 6- 8) "6 ولما انتهوا إلى بيدر ناخون مد عزة يده إلى تابوت الله وأمسكه، لأن الثيران تعثرت. 7فحمي غضب الرب على عزة وضربه الله هناك لأجل غفله، فمات هناك لدى تابوت الله.8فاغتاظ داود لأن الرب اقتحم عزة اقتحاما، وسمى ذلك الموضع ((فارص عزة)) إلىهذا اليوم." فكانت الوصية ألا يمد إنسان يده إلى تابوت الرب ولكن مع أن غاية عزة كانت سليمة لكنها مخالفة لتعاليم الشريعة فكان عليه أن يدفع أجرة خطيته.
أتمنى أن تعجبكم هذه الدروس والعبر , وأنا جاهز لتلقي تعليقاتكم وملاحظاتكم, وليبارككم الرب.​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع مميز جداا وراائع
شكرا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## اني بل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مميز جداا وراائع
> شكرا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


 
ويفرح قلبك ...


----------

